
Advice on Relational Database - Legendslayer
Good afternoon everyone! As a CS student I have to choose a database to work with for my final project. 
So my options are Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL. 
Which one will you choose and why. 
Pricing is not an issue because for students it&#x27;s free. Have a nice day !
======
davelnewton
What are you _doing_ with the DB? There's no reasonable way to make a blanket
recommendation w/o knowing what your needs or goals are.

So use PG.

~~~
Legendslayer
It will be a full system for an online store for weapons. So I have to choose
a DB, back-end which will be Java and front-end which I have no idea yet.
Angular,React...

~~~
davelnewton
I don't see how it even matters from a technical standpoint.

------
ape-box
PostgreSQL for quality Oracle for Curriculum

------
lsiunsuex
What language will you be writing in? Not all languages can access all
databases.

~~~
Legendslayer
Java.

